# backyard soil for El natural



## Extrame (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey guys, just wondering if i could use the soil we have here in our backyard.
well, our land is located in a marshy area long long time ago. now there are only small rivers and streams in the area. our land is located beside a river and is a bit redish in color and has a bit of a sand in it. can i use this kind of soil for an EL natural setup?

TIA
chris


----------



## emersed (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't risk it, just go buy organic potting soil for like $5.


----------

